# vote for brandee



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Please help to vote for brandee at www.cesar.com.sg

I enter her for dog of the month. You can just click dog of the month and click vote now..you will see brandee in there. Thanks guys. :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

K....I voted! :wave:


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks..vote for her to do us chihuahua proud


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just voted and, with my vote, Brandee and that mini-pin Fish, are tied with 24 votes each - it's a race for 1st place!!!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i voted to and they are at 25 but the min pin is at 26 grrr :x we'll get brandy up there!!! peeps put ya vote in!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i have voted :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I voted! Good Luck! I was #27.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I voted last night from home and this morning from work and currently Brandee is ahead, hope it stays like that.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I voted too.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I voted, go Brandee!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The min pin has 32 and Brandee has 39!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I voted too  I hate these contest as I felt sorry for all the doggies that didn't have very many votes


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Brandee and the Min Pin are tied again at 45 each right now.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Brandee i voted for you your such a cutie.Hope you win.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys..go chihuahua go.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i voted for Brandee.. right now she is at 52!!.. Didn't see a min-pin.. 
but.. i didn't look either..


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I vote and brandee is kicking butt!! hehe


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you all..brandee is leading now.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

brandee is trailing to a maltese by 22 votes :?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbright: voted.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks vala..we need more votes to beat the maltese now.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I like to vote honestly on these things so I thought I wouldnt look at the names and honestly pick the dog I like the best... well turns out IT WAS BRANDEE lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

brandee is 73......... maltese is 93!!!!!!


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

I voted too! I hope Brandee wins! go brandee!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks guys...ya brandee needs more votes..she's now quite far away from the maltese.


----------

